# 200,000 posts in the Blazer forum



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Wow, this is one of the team boards with the most posts.
Keep up the good work. It was 198,000 last week.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Interestingly, while Chicago has significantly more posts that we do, we have started more threads (about 15,600 to 15,300). Their game threads tend to be much heavier in terms of replies and they have that Crawford thread with over 2000 replies.

Ed O.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm sure


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

that we


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

can catch


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

up to them


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

eventually


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)




----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Not by doing that


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

white360 said:


> Not by doing that


Oh and I suppose you have a better idea? :clown:


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

No but it's kind of lame, posting like 100 posts to say one thing.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

white360 said:


> No but it's kind of lame, posting like 100 posts to say one thing.


But you do that about Ha all the time.....


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

not by 2 words in the same post


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

If we somehow get the #1 or 2 pick in the draft, the posts will skyrocket.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Also having people from other teams come post in our game threads doesn't hurt either. Someone should invite other teams to post in our game threads for each game.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

white360 said:


> No but it's kind of lame, posting like 100 posts to say one thing.


If you still don't get it, it was a joke


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

I did...


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

If your gonna post pad at least stay on topic.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Interestingly, while Chicago has significantly more posts that we do, we have started more threads (about 15,600 to 15,300).


I'll bet I know why this is...

Heh heh heh...


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

HearToTemptYou said:


> I'll bet I know why this is...
> 
> Heh heh heh...


I'm pretty sure I know where you're going with this, but they have OT threads too.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

gambitnut said:


> I'm pretty sure I know where you're going with this, but they have OT threads too.


 Nope.

I'm thinking of a certain user that makes a lot of threads.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

HearToTemptYou said:


> Nope.
> 
> I'm thinking of a certain user that makes a lot of threads.


There's a certain user who hasn't posted in quite a while. Has anyone else noticed?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> There's a certain user who hasn't posted in quite a while. Has anyone else noticed?


anyone else noticed that the negativity of the board has dropped a WHOLE lot too?

I expected it to sky-rocket once Boreece was canned, but it didn't.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Hap said:


> anyone else noticed that the negativity of the board has dropped a WHOLE lot too?
> 
> I expected it to sky-rocket once Boreece was canned, but it didn't.


:yes:

It's a much friendlier and happier place.


----------

